# تم الانتهاء من النسخة 3.6.5  من تطويرى ( رجاء التثبيت )



## Mena Magdy (23 مارس 2007)

اضع اليوم بين ايديكم النسخة الماسيه لاصدار المنتديات vb3.6.5 منزوعة الكود

انصح بالترقيه للاصدار الجديد نظرا للتعديلات الجديده من قبل الشركه

احب ان انبه الى انني لم اقم بطرح هذه النسخه حتى قمت بتركيبها والترقيه بها لبعض المنتديات

فاتمنى من الاخوان التجربه على السيرفر المحلي او على موقع تجريبي حتى يكون الانسان على بينه ولايلحقني ملام

مع العلم اني جربتها كثير قبل اطرحها هنا

=============================================

مزايا النسخه الماسية vb3.6.5 :-

بالسابق الكل لما يركب منتدى يروح يبحث عن تعريب ويركبه لكن الان لن تحتاج الى ملف تعريب للنسخه فبمجرد تركيبها والانتهاء من التركيب ستجدها عربيه بدون ان تقوم بتركيب تعريب لها فقد جعلت التعريب مع برنامج الاعداد واغلب العبارات تكون معربه بعد التنصيب تلقائيا مثل اسماء المجموعات ومعلومات العضو ومنتدى عام ومنتدى حوار ورتب الاعضاء والانذارات ووو الخ

هذه النسخه بدون هاكات وساقوم بطرح النسخه الخاصه بالهاكات قريبا جدا

الاخوان الي مركبين النسخة الماسيه الاصدار السابق ماعليهم الا تحميل الملفات على الملفات السابقه فقط وعمل ترقيه ولايحتاج يضيفون اللغه

اتنمى ان اجد من اخوتي دعوه لي في ظهر الغيب ان يوفقني الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

جل من لايسهو هذا جهد شخصي اتمنى ان اكون وفقت به لخدمة اخواني

الملفات المحدثه بالنسخه من موقع الشركه كالتالي :-

/

image.php

inlinemod.php

ieprompt.html - new

vbulletin_global.js

vbulletin_menu.js

vbulletin_textedit.js

includes/

class_core.php

functions.php

functions_infractions.php

functions_login.php

ieprompt.jpg - new

install/ - all of it

======================

رابط تحميل النسخه بدون هاكات اضغط هنــا



انتظروا شرح الترقيه بالصورة

رجاء محبة عدم حزف حقوقى من على النسخة​


----------



## Mena Magdy (23 مارس 2007)

لينك التحميل

http://www.anbamartiros.org/vb3.6.5.zip


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2007)

*شكرا لك يا مينا

بس هى دى نفس النسخة الى انت منزلها بالموقع المسيحى للتقنية والدعم الفنى؟؟

سلام ونعمة*


----------

